# Tires



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm sure these questions get asked a lot. Going to be ordering a set of tires with tax return money. I've got 15" Rally II's to clear the new disc brakes. Grandpa had 14's on the front but had extra 15's around. Now to my question, on the rims now are 215/70's on a couple and 235/70's on two others. I'm guessing he had the 215's on the front and the 235's on the rear at one time. Would 215's all around be ok? Or would it look/ride better with the 235's on the back and 215's on the front? Also, what is a good tire? I'm noticing not much in those sizes, I saw a few cars with firestone Indy 500's, and some with BFGoodrich Radial T/A's.


----------



## GTO'n'TRANSAM (Nov 13, 2008)

I've got good ol soft and sticky Radial T/A's. They do just fine for me. They keep me from sliding all over the road.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Use a good set of radials....same size front and back...looks real nice and stock-ish....:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The 215 is about the correct size to match the originals. If the wheels you have are 6" wide, the 235 is about as wide as you can go without a lot of sidewall deflection. If you like the wider in back look, duplicate the 215 front 235 rear sizes. If the wheels are 7" wide you can put 235's up front and 255's on the rear. I have a 67 Camaro with 15X7 wheels and have 235/255 tires and it looks "muscular" with the rear wheel well filled with tire.....


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I run with 15", 215 fronts and 255 rears. I like the deep dish rim and wider tire look for the rear. As far as ride, 215's all around will give the best ride. The narrower the tire the better the ride. Also, the narrower the tire on the front the easier it is to steer at low speeds(parking lots, driveways, etc..) especially with manual steering and a 455 under the hood. Believe me, I know. It really comes down to personal preference. If a smooth ride is critical, stick with the 215's. If you like the look of a wider rear tire and don't mind not quite as a smooth ride, go with the 235 rear. Most everyone is running with BFG T/A's. It's a great tire, IMO.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'm thinking of the 215's for overall ride and "stock" appearance on the outside. It's definitely not stock though


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd go way bigger in the rears. I run the 215s (X14) in front and 295x15s in the rear. :cheers


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

295??? isn't that too wide for a 15x7 wheel? Or do you have something wider? I'm guessing I have 15x7's, gonna measure them when I pull the tires off that are on them this weekend.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

firecatsrt said:


> 295??? isn't that too wide for a 15x7 wheel? Or do you have something wider? I'm guessing I have 15x7's, gonna measure them when I pull the tires off that are on them this weekend.


He probably has 8" wheels. I used to have 295's on 15X8 Corvette Rally wheels too. They do look sweet....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yeah, I have 15x10s in the rear.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

may i suggest a nice set of H70's? 













this is a good deal if you ask me.

wheels and tires


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I run 225/70 14's on both GTO's. The 225/70 is closer to the stock diameter than a shorter 215/70. You won't have a problem running wider tires with 15 inch rims. My convertible DID ride better with narrower 75 series tires, but it didn't handle (corner) as well. Wider tires= rougher ride, but better traction. It's a compromise.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^^^

bias ply H70-14's......bad ride....bad handling....bad ass....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

wingnutooa said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> bias ply H70-14's......bad ride....bad handling....bad ass....


I'll never put a bias ply tire on a car I own again. I started driving when radials were first being introduced in this country and have many years of first hand experience with the poor traction, handling and treadlife of bias tires.


----------



## wingnutooa (Feb 4, 2009)

but they're so beautiful 

i'm not going to be rally crossing the car anyways. there's nothing i'm going to do that these tires wont handle

and they're gittin 'er done with a lot more class than anybody else around this town.

i get compliments every day i drive the car. truly the most beautiful cars ever made. and its amazing how many different looks can be acheived with the simple alteration of ride height and wheels and tires.

here's what the car used to look like


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ummmm..... yeah, just turning the whitewalls around would've been an improvement. 
Keep a close eye on the Polyglass for weather checking. The compounds do deteriorate with time even if they aren't being used. Hate to see one blow out on you....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with TMP on the tire thing. All I drove was bias ply until the eraly-mid 1980's. Then went radial. didn't notice a big difference: at the time. Jump ahead to 1993: bought a '66 Coronet with a 440 and a 4 speed. Took off the slot mags and went with dog-dish hubcaps and BIAS PLYS. Man, what a step backward. They're harsh, they wear out in 10, 000 miles, they follow every groove in the pavement, they made the car go from a good handling, surefooted vehicle into a wheelbarrow on ice skates!! BUT, they DID look very cool, and when you blipped the throttle, even at 30mph, it was a smokescreen!!!
I also ran bias plys on my '65 GTO until the mid-late '80's. What a bear it was to keep on the road under power....(fun, though!!)


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

with this new motor I'm going to need all the help I can get keeping it straight  So I'm going to stay away from the Bias Ply. I dont mind not having the best ride, I sacrifice that on my Grand Prix, it's lowered 1.3" on 245/45zr18's, so I know about a little stiff ride.


----------

